# Tree Sterilization



## treeseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Washington DC uses Pinscher growth regulator on female ginkgoes to manage litter nuisance. Also said to be good on sweetgums. Any other success stories with this or other products?


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Dec 2, 2008)

*more info please*

could you please elaborate on this product? i've never heard of such a thing. does it make the tree not flower? or does it prevent the fruit/seeds from forming?


----------



## ATH (Dec 2, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Washington DC......



'nuff said. Those of us outside of the logic-free zone plant male Gingkos.

Sorry that I have no useful direct experience to add to this thread, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Castenea (Dec 3, 2008)

Have used the product. It is intended for use with the Wedgle. Pinscher in my experience tops out at about 70% reduction in fruit. Some of our clients are very satisfied with this amount of fruit reduction, others are unhappy because there is any fruit from the tree.

DC also uses a couple of other fruit removal methods because they are not satisfied with the results, as the sprays are very timing dependent and somewhat more expensive.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 4, 2008)

Pinscher is the "brand name" from Arbor Systems (Wedgle) for Dikegulac Sodium (aka Atrimec, another brand name). I have had the same experience as 'Castenea'. While fruit reduction has been good (in my opinion) some of my clients that got ANY fruit were disappointed. Where I have had good results is in reduction of locust seed pods. I plan to try it this coming season on some Bradford pears. I have clients that want to reduce that fruit (God knows why???)


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 4, 2008)

ATH said:


> 'nuff said. Those of us outside of the logic-free zone plant male Gingkos.



That's classic


----------



## S Mc (Dec 4, 2008)

ATH said:


> 'nuff said. Those of us outside of the logic-free zone plant male Gingkos.



An interesting cunumdrum is that you can only be assured that the tree you purchase is male if it is a clone. If started from seed, you won't know until maturity; if it produces fruit or not. And the trees don't mature until they are about 20 years old.

I am always amazed at people's expectations. No mess (so don't plant female trees), no pollen (so don't plant male trees), no leaves ....now wait a minute. Does anybody remember that they are TREES??? They have fruit, they have pollen, they have leaves. They are a living organism that reproduces and grows. It is tough sometimes getting that fact across to our clients.

Ok, sorry. Tired and a bit discouraged tonight.

Sylvia


----------



## MarsCrash (Dec 8, 2008)

*I've tried Florel on a ginkgo*

It worked in '07, but this year there was a bumper crop (which I then had to clean from the customers yard). Oh well.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 9, 2008)

was it treated this year? i hear it's an annual deal.


----------



## MarsCrash (Dec 10, 2008)

*Yeah, I did it both years*

On May 6th in '07, and on May 7th in '08. The difference was in growing days, I think. The flowers on ginkgoes are hard to see, and you have to apply Florel (or any other ethephon) at full flower. It was warmer earlier in Detroit this year.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 10, 2008)

MarsCrash said:


> It was warmer earlier in Detroit this year.



Good point... That may have been what got me this year too...


----------

